# "species" explained



## kakariki (Dec 6, 2007)

Could someone please clarify "species" for me? Corella & Galah. Both psittaciformes, both are psittacidae, both are cacatua. Both are aussie cockatoos. Are they the same species and why is the resulting offspring from crossbreeding sterile? Sorry to bring this to a new area but I"m confused!:?


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 6, 2007)

Im not sure about why theyre sterile, but personally, i have seen the result of these two being cross bred and i cant see the point.
Theres a guy near Mt Druitt that breeds them, and i went there and seen one, i wasnt very impressed at either the birds or his set up but thats another story!
The resulting offspring are ugly and imo a plain galah or corella look better anyday!


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 6, 2007)

It goes Phylum, class, order, family, genus and then species. There are also various sub and super classifications as well such as subspecies.

Cacatua is the genus name, which contains several species such as the Long Billed Corella - Cacatua tenuirostris, Little Corella - Cactua pastinator, Galah - Cacatua roseicapilla as well as several other different species. The last name shown in those scientific names is the species name.

There are several different definitions of what makes a species and it's not clear cut. It used to be the ability to produce fertile offspring, but as been shown with plenty of examples different species can on occasion produce fertile young so this isn't really the best definition. On most occasions however hybrids between two species are infertile, such as in your bird example.


----------



## Mark Newton (Dec 6, 2007)

There are in excess of 20+ species concepts, the fact that the offspring are sterile means they easily fit the biological species concept. Feel free to email me if you need clarification.


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 6, 2007)

Galah are _Eolophus roseicapillus_, not Cacatua.


----------



## Radar (Dec 6, 2007)

The actual sterilty often (not always) comes about because of chromosomal differences causing problems during meiosis, which basically means the reproductive cells (sperm of eggs) don't form properly.


----------



## zulu (Dec 6, 2007)

*"species"*

The latin names change frequently nephurus depending what taxonomists feel like when they wake up in the morning,i remember the good sphenomorhous quoyii and wallabia bicolor when i was into that stuff,its all gone.Why someone would want to breed a poor old corella with a galah has got me stumped,probably call them selfs something really wicked on bird forums like the "Corellia Hunter" and have dreams of producing bigger and better hybrids  "Ise have crossed zee albino galah wid zee corella,hey rocky watch me pull a magic wand out ofs my bum bum and "Presto" its is pure again!! " Big medicine hey sparky!!  :lol:


----------



## kakariki (Dec 6, 2007)

:lol:Corella X Galah eez calt zee "Galella" , wizout zee mageec my friend. :lol:I dont mind them. Some crosses occur regardless. We have, thus far, split up a superb parrot & a princess, a cockatiel & a budgie, a crimsonwing & a superb, a cockatiel & a kakariki................:? the list goes on. Thanks to all who demystified "species" for me. Pure is best but the critters dont always agree!!!!!! Galah is cacatua in my ref book.


----------



## zulu (Dec 7, 2007)

*re "species"*

Still reckon you should be "The Corelia Hunter" and cross the crap out of them,yo could get candy cane Kakarikis,sub species and species are put there to mix,mingle and bonk each other stupid :lol:


----------



## kakariki (Dec 7, 2007)

:lol::lol:More of a Galah than a hunter, I think. They can mix & mingle all they like but I would lose my license if they produced anything. Although candy cane kakarikis for christmas...hmmm.


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 9, 2007)

As mentioned before, 'species' has many variants. Basically, species don't naturally interbreed and have developed different genes from closely related species. Big arguments come from deciding where to draw the line for populations, races, sub-species and species. When offspring of a cross are sterile, this is because the parent species have different numbers of chromosomes so sex cells get messed up. That is the clearest test of different species. When species can interbreed (like in Morelia) and produce fertile offspring, things get contentious.


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 9, 2007)

zulu said:


> ... probably call them selfs something really wicked on bird forums like the "Corellia Hunter" and have dreams of producing bigger and better hybrids


 
Haha.. good call ol' man zulu! :lol:


----------



## Kitah (Dec 9, 2007)

From what ive been taught... A species is defined as being a group of animals which are able to successfully breed and reproduce with others of the same species, but are unable to successfully breed and reproduce with animals of another species. Theres barriers to try and prevent breeding between different species, such as chromosomal differences (problems in meosis as said above), physical barriers, habitat barriers, sterility of offspring etc.


----------



## Mark Newton (Dec 14, 2007)

xshadowx said:


> From what ive been taught... A species is defined as being a group of animals which are able to successfully breed and reproduce with others of the same species, but are unable to successfully breed and reproduce with animals of another species. Theres barriers to try and prevent breeding between different species, such as chromosomal differences (problems in meosis as said above), physical barriers, habitat barriers, sterility of offspring etc.


 
Yes...that's the Biological Species Concept....one of 20+ concepts...


----------

